# Hiring Season in Australia



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Guys

Quick Question: At what time of the year is hiring most active in Australia? This will help me decide when I will need to take the plunge.

Cheers


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

Christmas Day! Lol


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

:boxing:


wesleynicks said:


> Christmas Day! Lol


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

shikharjain said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Quick Question: At what time of the year is hiring most active in Australia? This will help me decide when I will need to take the plunge.
> 
> Cheers


I too have this question in mind.
Trying to connect with some Aussie recruiters (on Linkedin) to get a clear picture.

Meanwhile, can someone shed some light on this please?

regards
SGK


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

As per my communication with the recruiter in Australia.... November month is busy followed by less jobs in December and January. And the job market will soon pick up late January or Staring Feb.

I am leaving for Aus this month for 2 week for job hunting and know how of the job hunting in Oz.. Will update you guys!!


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> As per my communication with the recruiter in Australia.... November month is busy followed by less jobs in December and January. And the job market will soon pick up late January or Staring Feb.
> 
> I am leaving for Aus this month for 2 week for job hunting and know how of the job hunting in Oz.. Will update you guys!!


Thank you for the info and wishing you all the best for your job hunt! :thumb:


----------

